# Gleaming Kleen - Audi R8



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Had this 6 month old car for a few days to get looking its best.

Vehicle recieved the usual wash stages -foamed, washed, clayed etc etc

*ENGINE BAY*
The carbon fiber in the engine bay was not looking its best, all area's that I could access with a machine were done machine and remaining area's were done by hand. Plastics and rubber were treated with SV Pneu

50/50









Some "before and afters"













































*INTERIOR* 
Client asked me to look at the carbon fiber inserts on the drivers door as he catches them with his shoes when climbing in and out.

Before









After









The interior also seen the leather cleaned and protected using LTT and plastics wiped down with Einzett ****pit Premium.

*CORRECTION* 
Bulk of this was carried out using Menz 3.02 on a Megs Cutting pad whilst some areas only needed a polishing pad






























































































































Once all correction work was complete I refined the paint using Megs 205 




































For protection Zaino was used, 1 coat of AIO followed by 3 coats of Z2 applied to all paintwork including door shuts. Wheels were protected with AIO, 2 coats of Z2. Tyres dressed with Z16

*THE END RESULT*

























































































































































































Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done as always Rob.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Jay. Good 50/50's on that CF.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking beautiful jay! Lovely work!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Brilliant work buddy! Looks awesome.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## shaz350z (Apr 17, 2009)

Great work there.. Car looks stunning.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great detail. Love the work on the carbon.

Car looks stunning in white...

Chris.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Jay that's superb. Quality photos throughout, too. :thumb:!!!

Really nice detail there.

Mind if I ask how long it took?!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very nice now jay


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Jay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work on a stunning car Jay :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the finish and I want/need one in my life :lol:


----------



## andyj (Jun 16, 2006)

Superb work on one of my fave cars..... got to drive one on a track day for my 30th last year.... still brings a grin to my face when I remember the memories!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great Jay, and like the studio location. Very peaceful


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant Jay:thumb:

brings back good memories for me having driven one recently


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning finish, looks tops


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

david g said:


> Stunning work :thumb:


thanks



Bulla2000 said:


> Well done as always Rob.


thanks Bulla, its Jay by the way not Rob:thumb:



Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Nice work Jay. Good 50/50's on that CF.


Thanks fella:thumb:



JPC said:


> Looking beautiful jay! Lovely work!


thank you



Rickyboy said:


> Brilliant work buddy! Looks awesome.


thanks, much appreciated



Jim W said:


> Jay that's superb. Quality photos throughout, too. :thumb:!!!
> 
> Really nice detail there.
> 
> Mind if I ask how long it took?!


Jim it had about 22 hours put into it



Emerald Detailing said:


> looking very nice now jay


cheers francis



Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Jay


thanks Neil



Envy Valeting said:


> Looking great Jay, and like the studio location. Very peaceful


thanks Tim, wouldnt call it a studio just a workshop


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Jay, interesting location.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job, especially on that carbon fibre!:thumb:


----------



## drb5 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet as fella! :thumb:

Must ask though...what is the deal with the ripple on the left edge of the panel? Not very good for a 70k quality car...just the tape you used maybe?


Gleamingkleen said:


>


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice!!!! Great works, great car

Simon


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work and nice photos. Some smashing 50/50's in the engine bay :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Jay, interesting location.:thumb:


Thanks Rob, its out the way and peaceful.. Some more work has to be done on it over the next few weeks such as painting the walls, metal halide lights installed and a few more electrical sockets.



Nanolex said:


> Great job, especially on that carbon fibre!:thumb:


thank you:thumb:



drb5 said:


> Sweet as fella! :thumb:
> 
> Must ask though...what is the deal with the ripple on the left edge of the panel? Not very good for a 70k quality car...just the tape you used maybe?


yes its just the tape not put on flat



exotic detail said:


> Nice!!!! Great works, great car
> 
> Simon


thanks Si:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jay awesome dude 

Baz


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wowee :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks stunning.

Another top detail.


----------



## drb5 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> yes its just the tape not put on flat


Figured as much.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Stunning indeed!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Funkytear (May 6, 2009)

Beutiful! But, the pictures where extremely well taken. I like to know what setup you are using for your camera, lenses and "stuff"?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

BTW - which programm did you use for the video? It looks very professional!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Funkytear said:


> Beutiful! But, the pictures where extremely well taken. I like to know what setup you are using for your camera, lenses and "stuff"?


It was shot with a panasonic superzoom compact camera.

The DMC-FZ5.

with some handy tweaking in photoshop 

ISO and exposure etc can be found in the EXIF along with the above information.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning work jay it looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Jay awesome dude
> 
> Baz


thanks Baz



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that looks stunning.
> 
> Another top detail.


Thanks:thumb::thumb:



tdekany said:


> *Stunning indeed!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


thank you sir



MrLOL said:


> It was shot with a panasonic superzoom compact camera.
> 
> The DMC-FZ5.
> 
> ...


correct, only tweaking in photoshop is border added and pics slightly sharpened :thumb::thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Stunning work jay it looks amazing :thumb:


thanks Alex


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Love the video, Jay, that's actaully better than the Audi web site:thumb:


----------



## a4ndy (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Love the video, Jay, that's actaully better than the Audi web site:thumb:


Thanks Danno:thumb: the vid i didnt do, someone else done that for me



a4ndy said:


> very nice


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> correct, only tweaking in photoshop is border added and pics slightly sharpened :thumb::thumb:


i never have much look with photoshop.

Always seem to end making things worse


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Jay! Especially the engine bay! BTW, what video editor are you using?


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont know for definate, but the transition styles look like the ones available in sony vegas.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> what video editor are you using?





MrLOL said:


> i dont know for definate, but the transition styles look like the ones available in sony vegas.


not to sure as I did not do the vids.. my neighbour has been doing them for me. I will see if I can find out and will let you know:thumb:


----------

